# Growing out a short cut to a long cut



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is Snowflake at 9 months old fresh from her bath. 
I've only ever had her in a puppy cut but have decided to grow out her hair. I think it will be many months before she has a top knot!!!

Any tips on dealing with the short hairs growing out?

Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Snowflake14 said:


> Here is Snowflake at 9 months old fresh from her bath.
> I've only ever had her in a puppy cut but have decided to grow out her hair. I think it will be many months before she has a top knot!!!
> 
> Any tips on dealing with the short hairs growing out?
> ...


You just sort of have to live with it.  I made the mistake of cutting Kodi's bangs when he was a puppy (even though the rest of his hair was always long) Fortunately, there were several of us on the forum who wanted to grow out bangs at the same time. So we became a little support group for each other. You could probably find the thread if you did a search for it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Found them! Here's one: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15198&highlight=Growing+out+Top+Knot

and here's another part of it: 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15436&highlight=growing+out+top+knots


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I think Snowflake looks beautiful.


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

